# The 5 minutes after kit:



## Magus

*Earthquake, super storm, terrorism:*

Forget the huge gun collection and months of freeze dried grub,you're going to need ALL this within 5 minutes of a local SHTF:

A wrench[combo tool etc.]that shuts off your water, natural gas and electricity.

Medium sized medical kit[Please add feminine needs and diapers if you have a young family!]

Several quality tarps for any holes in your roof or missing windows in your car.

Small propane stove.

High powered flashlights, a quality radio and batteries and or means to recharge them.

Dry clothing and blankets.

Soup, coffee, dry milk and at least a week's worth of drinkable water.

Manual can opener.

Crowbar hammer and nails.

At least a week's worth of sealed food that requires no water or cooling.

Several rolls of Duct tape, plastic sheeting and foam crack sealer.

Clean 5 gallon pails and water jugs.

A case of Toilet paper, trash bags and an old toilet lid to be used on a bucket for..you know.and some lime to kill the smell!

Here you go,run with it!


----------



## FrankW

self- deleted


----------



## Magus

Aw come on man,you got the skills.add to my half @$$ starter kit!
We gotta save these kids and this is the only way I can.contribute!


----------



## FrankW

Well I partially deleted it because I don't have a BOB I have a BO LBE (load bearing Equipment)

And also so many good things have been said previously.

Definetly I second your thinking about the toilet arrangements. 
having a toilet and toilet paper can be a great improvement in quality of life. 

I would add one of those bathtub water storage bags with a dispenser.
When SHTF fill up your bathtub into those.
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/CAMP208-1.html

water out of the tap will still be good for quite some time.

thats a LOT of water.
also add a box of P95's to wear when you HAVE to venture outside during a pandemic.

My BO LBE is prepacked to make one or two last short forays out of my apt survivable.

I am thinking the situation I would use it in is when things have gotten bad enoguh that its too risky to venture outside unless well equipped, but still not suicidal. (that may mean anywhere from 10 minutes after SHTF until a few horus after SHTF or even a day)

Dangerous to go outside but a manageable risk if i can buy key things still..or maybe link up with a friend.

This is in case I need to travel on foot (ALL highways will be completely jammed, that is why BOV's are useless unless you use them right before SHTF , otherwise best to shelter in place no matter how nice your BOL is.. safer than being stuck on the highway)

So I count on traveling on foot only..

My LBE has:
5 Clips of 30 rd Ammo for my AR.
2 clips of 20 rd Ammo for my AR.
1 MRE (it's in there, but its optional, but in case i get waylaid)
extra contact lens solution and extra lenses ( ditto)
A Lensatic compass
A paper map of this and the neighboring state.
Flashlight (on the AR)
Spare T shirt, 
2 pairs spare underwear
2 pairs of white socks washed in heavier than normal bleach cycle.
Foot powder
I water bottle with in built filter http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/CAMP358-1.html
2 bic lighters
small roll of toilet paper
first aid kit (I kinda know how to use it)
Full tang knife
Empty rucksack (If I plan on shopping)

There are some things I would take out of my pack for a very short trip:
MRE,

and some things I might add 
Level IV Bullet proof vest, but it adds weight and limits my mobility, I am NOT in favor of level IV since its almost certainly overkill, but thats what I happen to have.

And Depending on the tactical situation (or lack thereof) I might substitute my revolver in open carry, for my AR.


----------



## geoffreys7

I'd add work gloves for handling the clean up.


----------



## FrankW

Thats right!!

gloves!! I keep forgetting about them, then mean to buy them , then forget about them again.
The black leather military style is my favorite.
I think I lost mine last year..


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Rubber boots
Wide brimmed hat
Legal/medical documents
Wet wipes (aka a shower in a bag)
Dissenfectant (bleach er the wipe kind)
Paper plates, cups an silever ware (nice cause ya don't have ta wash em)
Spare batteries (fer the flashlights ((I prefer a headlamp keeps yer hands free)) radio's an such).
Rope an mechanics wire
Hand tools (saws, bit an brace, battery operated ((but how ya gonna recharge em))
Extra medications

Along with what else been posted, that'll give ya a start.


----------



## FatTire

Knowledge and skills. These need to be 'in your bag'. If you put something in, you need to know how to use it and maintain it. 

Knives are great, but if ya can't put an edge on em, they soon lose a great deal of their effectiveness. Having a suture kit is nice, but have you actualy used it?

Whatever gun you have might as well be a paper weight if you don't train in it's use, simulating adrenal stress conditions.

As you build your bag, use and train with everything you put in it.

No one rises to the occasion, we fall back on training


----------



## Magus

All good points F.T. I keep forgetting a lot of the n00bs in here know jack squat about anything.You strike me as a well read man with a extensive library, care to share any books? I learned most of my stuff where learning is done, I can't very well direct somebody to a cliff face in Northern Tn.LOL

About the only thing I can offer direct in the area of training is practicing butterfly stitches on a chicken leg to get them right.


----------



## Tweto

Garbage bags


----------



## FatTire

I appreciate the complement mag. Most of the stuff I've read has been online. I used to have a fair amount of books, but lost them in the divorce.

I would recommend having a field guide to edible and medicinal plants for your area, a basic first aid guide, and the manual for whatever guns you might wanna carry.

But there is no substitute for actual doing it. Really if it goes in your bag, look it up, read about it, then do it. That's really all I've done.

I found knife sharpening to be one of the harder skills to learn, I'm still only ok...


----------



## Magus

Do you mind cheating at sharpening?once you get the secret you can forget the trappings.
cover half of an industrial sized tradesman stone long ways with painter's tape and lightly oil the other half.hold the blade about 45 degrees from you and about 30 degrees angle from the stone and traveling in one direction toward the cutting edge only. count 13 strokes,flip the blade over and repeat but use 12 strokes.turn the trade stone to the ceramic side and hit each side once.then take it to an old work belt or razor strap rubbed in red buffing rouge and give each side 4-5 hard straps away from the cutting edge.unless your blade is so dull it won't cut raw meat,this should produce a "combat edge" not shaving sharp but sharp enough to work with.the sharper a knife is,the faster it dulls,the only exception being high speed steel and Vanadium blades and some exotic stainless.remember,if at any time you cut the tape slightly increase your angle!


----------



## Toffee

Is the tape there just to know the correct angle? I want to learn, but I don't want to mess a knife up.


----------



## Magus

Yes, and it keeps you from scratching your blade up.


----------



## Toffee

Magus said:


> Yes, and it keeps you from scratching your blade up.


Awesome, now if I can just convince the husband that I won't cut myself!


----------



## Magus

Kevlar game dressing gloves.I use em and I've been making blades 35 years.


----------



## JoKing

Magus said:


> Earthquake, super storm, terrorism:
> 
> Forget the huge gun collection and months of freeze dried grub,you're going to need ALL this within 5 minutes of a local SHTF:
> A case of Toilet paper


is that for cleaning up what the fan flung off?
I'm quite amazed, not that I have a lot of the items mentioned, but they are stored together in my "camping tubs". Probably would have taken a few valuable minutes to figure it out if your thread hadn't given my brain a bump.


----------



## hayseed

when my late wife and i were living in the desert in az. the ranchers were using super glue to patch up the cows that get gashed up in that hostile terrain. it held wound closed and kept out flies. don't know if it would work on me but its something to ponder.


----------



## FrankW

I had a gash stitched the other day.
the alternative way could have been a type of superglue.

It somewhat toxic probably not a good idea ot use large scale but if you have a choice between ingesting some petroleum distillate or getting an infection in a SHTF situation w/o any medical help available its probably something to think about.

There <is> a mdecial grade super glue available for this purpose but i think its prescription only


----------



## Magus

hayseed said:


> when my late wife and i were living in the desert in az. the ranchers were using super glue to patch up the cows that get gashed up in that hostile terrain. it held wound closed and kept out flies. don't know if it would work on me but its something to ponder.


Super glue was originally designed for just that!


----------



## chick

Flint for starting fires.


----------



## Magus

Its a first 5 minute kit kid, go read it again.


----------



## tac803

I'd want head, hearing, and eye protection. Either a helmet with a shield or helmet with goggles....not necessarily a steel pot or kevlar, just a plain old industrial hardhat. Decent weight jacket, not nylon...either an old fire turn out coat or a Carhartt duck canvas coat to protect from debris etc. I'd also want means to signal like a whistle or horn, and a decent size crowbar / wrecking tool. That makes it easier to get into or out of places, and can double as a personal defense weapon. Flashlight is absolutely necessary and I'd grab a bottle of water or two.


----------



## Magus

Magus said:


> *Earthquake, super storm, terrorism:*
> 
> Forget the huge gun collection and months of freeze dried grub,you're going to need ALL this within 5 minutes of a local SHTF:
> 
> A wrench[combo tool etc.]that shuts off your water, natural gas and electricity.
> 
> Medium sized medical kit[Please add feminine needs and diapers if you have a young family!]
> 
> Several quality tarps for any holes in your roof or missing windows in your car.
> 
> Small propane stove.
> 
> High powered flashlights, a quality radio and batteries and or means to recharge them.
> 
> Dry clothing and blankets.
> 
> Soup, coffee, dry milk and at least a week's worth of drinkable water.
> 
> Manual can opener.
> 
> Crowbar hammer and nails.
> 
> At least a week's worth of sealed food that requires no water or cooling.
> 
> Several rolls of Duct tape, plastic sheeting and foam crack sealer.
> 
> Clean 5 gallon pails and water jugs.
> 
> A case of Toilet paper, trash bags and an old toilet lid to be used on a bucket for..you know.and some lime to kill the smell!
> 
> Here you go,run with it!




Crowbar's there. fire blankets and an extinguisher maybe?


----------



## tac803

Extinguisher is a good thought. I have a bunch of dry-chemical from small to medium size, and a pressurized water can.
I'd probably grab a pair of portable radios as well, and the sig.


----------



## Magus

Radio's there.


----------



## BillM

Duct Tape !

A ******* can't survive without it !


----------



## tac803

Magus said:


> Radio's there.


I was thinking about 2 way portables...I have a pair of midlands with the weather channel built in. Might come in handy for recce.


----------



## jsriley5

Rope cable and or cordage. To drag stuff out, tie stuff down, Secure things so they don't fall on you. Throw up a hasty temp shelter. I usually have ropes chains cables straps and cordage all over the place never know when it will be handy. MIght as well include some large zip ties as well and some bungee cords.


----------



## deetheivy

... I can't very well direct somebody to a cliff face in Northern Tn.LOL

About the only thing I can offer direct in the area of training is practicing butterfly stitches on a chicken leg to get them right. [/QUOTE]

Are you picking on us Tennesseans? lol
Awesome suggestion on stitching on chickens for practice.


----------



## deetheivy

Would it be rediculous to suggest trying to keep a couple of sheets of plywood on hand.


----------



## Magus

deetheivy said:


> ... I can't very well direct somebody to a cliff face in Northern Tn.LOL
> 
> About the only thing I can offer direct in the area of training is practicing butterfly stitches on a chicken leg to get them right.


Are you picking on us Tennesseans? lol
Awesome suggestion on stitching on chickens for practice.[/QUOTE]
I'm from there.good place to be from to me.LOL


----------



## deetheivy

Aww it makes sense now, we are the only ones who can make fun of us. 


LED flood lamps for the kit maybe, ones you could put anywhere.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Wind up radio to catch emergency broadcasts would be good. Chemlights. Really depends on location and type of emergency you expect. If you live close to a chemical plant that could be damaged a gasmask would be a must. Flood prone area it would be nice to have a canoe or kayak.


----------



## Boomy

BlueZ said:


> I had a gash stitched the other day.
> the alternative way could have been a type of superglue.
> 
> It somewhat toxic probably not a good idea ot use large scale but if you have a choice between ingesting some petroleum distillate or getting an infection in a SHTF situation w/o any medical help available its probably something to think about.
> 
> There <is> a mdecial grade super glue available for this purpose but i think its prescription only


Off the shelf will work fine. I've used it with success. FYI- it does not burn like you would think. 
I carry super glue in all my first aid kits.

Another thing is buy the no name four pack glue from Walmart.($1.98)(black tube/yellow letters). It has about twice the active ingredient then the name brand stuff and is a quarter of the price. It's all I use for my "hobby" stuff....


----------



## jsriley5

deetheivy said:


> Would it be rediculous to suggest trying to keep a couple of sheets of plywood on hand.


NOt at all I habitually have a couple sheets of plywood and a small stack of 2X4's in the garage and then all the left over odds and ends from planned projects. It is very handy not to have to run to get a board here and there just use what I got and replace them when it's conveinient.


----------



## RoadRash

Thats why I timed myself loading up trailer to hit BOL , also have a few golf bag carts to load up n take supplies if we have to go on foot, 5 extra back packs, dirt bike pedal bikes, 
So a 5 min escape without BOV will be medical supplies, water, clothes, food, carts and alot of prayers and I aint a religous man ... spiritual yes.....And If I dres like this I will be left alone LOL


----------



## ksquared

BlueZ said:


> Well I partially deleted it because I don't have a BOB I have a BO LBE (load bearing Equipment)
> 
> And also so many good things have been said previously.
> 
> Definetly I second your thinking about the toilet arrangements.
> having a toilet and toilet paper can be a great improvement in quality of life.
> 
> I would add one of those bathtub water storage bags with a dispenser.
> When SHTF fill up your bathtub into those.
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/CAMP208-1.html
> 
> water out of the tap will still be good for quite some time.
> 
> thats a LOT of water.
> also add a box of P95's to wear when you HAVE to venture outside during a pandemic.
> 
> My BO LBE is prepacked to make one or two last short forays out of my apt survivable.
> 
> I am thinking the situation I would use it in is when things have gotten bad enoguh that its too risky to venture outside unless well equipped, but still not suicidal. (that may mean anywhere from 10 minutes after SHTF until a few horus after SHTF or even a day)
> 
> Dangerous to go outside but a manageable risk if i can buy key things still..or maybe link up with a friend.
> 
> This is in case I need to travel on foot (ALL highways will be completely jammed, that is why BOV's are useless unless you use them right before SHTF , otherwise best to shelter in place no matter how nice your BOL is.. safer than being stuck on the highway)
> 
> So I count on traveling on foot only..
> 
> My LBE has:
> 5 Clips of 30 rd Ammo for my AR.
> 2 clips of 20 rd Ammo for my AR.
> 1 MRE (it's in there, but its optional, but in case i get waylaid)
> extra contact lens solution and extra lenses ( ditto)
> A Lensatic compass
> A paper map of this and the neighboring state.
> Flashlight (on the AR)
> Spare T shirt,
> 2 pairs spare underwear
> 2 pairs of white socks washed in heavier than normal bleach cycle.
> Foot powder
> I water bottle with in built filter http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/CAMP358-1.html
> 2 bic lighters
> small roll of toilet paper
> first aid kit (I kinda know how to use it)
> Full tang knife
> Empty rucksack (If I plan on shopping)
> 
> There are some things I would take out of my pack for a very short trip:
> MRE,
> 
> and some things I might add
> Level IV Bullet proof vest, but it adds weight and limits my mobility, I am NOT in favor of level IV since its almost certainly overkill, but thats what I happen to have.
> 
> And Depending on the tactical situation (or lack thereof) I might substitute my revolver in open carry, for my AR.


What did a level IV vest set you back:nuts:


----------



## ksquared

What did a level IV vest set you back


----------



## crabapple

Cyanoacrylates (super glue) was invented in 1942 by Harry Coover in a Kadak lad, while trying to make a better gun sight.
It was tested in Vietnam in 1966 for medical use. Names like Tranmasal & Dermabond.
You can get it as Band Aid band Liquid Bandage or buy the cheat stuff in the four pack like Boomy said.


----------



## MDsapper

in the bag i always keep with me i have my combat gloves with the hard knuckle protection, multitool, surefire light, emt shears, tourniquet, chem lights, as well as compression bandages, and hydration salts to mix in the 1-liter bottle of water i keep. if i could carry a handgun in this state it would be my sig 232 since its compact and a very smooth shooter


----------



## Ezmerelda

Magus said:


> Kevlar game dressing gloves.I use em and I've been making blades 35 years.


Like these from Cabela's?










Or something else?


----------



## Magus

Similar yes.I just use the ones in the local industrial supply, they service ConAgra's chicken murder plant.


----------



## smaj100

Even some cheap leather gloves from a feed store or tractor supply you can usually get them in multi packs and keep you from tearing up any "tactical" or expensive type gloves for working in debree.

For those interested in facts for the super glue sutures here is the wiki link. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate

You can also practice on pork if you go to a real meat market and get some with the skin on. The muscle and tissue density are very close to humans.

One of those hi lift jacks might be handy if you might need to lift things off of someone or help clear rubble to get to a trapped person in a home. Possibly a winch on a vehicle.


----------



## fyrediver

Good boots or heavy shoes. (one pair is next to my bed). 

Knee and elbow pads (really helpful if you're crawling through a debris pile), grippy gloves like Atlas, hardhat, N95 respirator, safety glasses. Headlamp as well as hand held light (best if you can mount it on your helmet as well). Ear plugs. If you get injured digging through the pile you're in a world of S and you can't help your intended.

I have a bin with this stuff inside my garage under the heavy work bench. If there's a big quake it's my structural collapse equipment. 

I also have a shed with some heavier stuff like digging bars, axes, chainsaw, a couple pry bars etc. There's also scrap wood like plywood and 2x4s and 4x4s. Lots you can make due with that. 

By the way I'll recharge my cordless tool batteries on the inverter that I keep in my truck. It will easily charge up those, the phones, computers, etc while the engine's idling. Not the most efficient generator but I've got it and it'll make due! I'd add that to the list with rechargeable batteries!


----------



## Geek999

Having just been through Sandy, I would include a chain saw for all the downed trees.


----------



## SammyP

Dust mask/respiratory protection.


----------



## headhunter

Magus, this is gone from your original problem to---. But, it isn't a bad thing.
First is what you wear. I wear long pants- don't worry so much about damage to the legs-plants or insects or abrasions. Next is boots, I don't get bit up and the feet are better protected. A long sleeved shirt light color light wt for summer -little chance of burn and heavier as the weather changes. Then there is a hat-not cap. A hand full of years ago they took the top of an ear and a spot on my nose for carcinoma. If I wear a light jacket there is a heavy one in the truck, if I wear a light shirt -there is a heavy shirt/ light jacket in the truck.
Pockets are wonderful! They take care of my wallet and checkbook. 
In the front left there is a USA made stockman, a blaze water proof container for matches and one for meds, a fero steel for fires, and a small container for my "sonics" (ear protectors). The front right hand pocket has a Cold Steel Voyager (med or lg.) and 2 speed-loaders.
On the hip or under the arm resides a Ruger 5 shot w 4" barrel or a Smith w a 3" barrel (adj. sights .357 cal).
On my belt a Leatherman Surge finds a home. 
The truck is ready to run: 4-wheel drive. Hi-Lift, 1 set of chains, tug-um strap, choker chain , clevis, #2 grain shovel in the winter & #2 sand shovel in the summer, a scraper and brush, jumper cables, full sized felling axe , 4#hammer, Sven saw, hand tools, possibles jar (ss mechanics wire, electrical connectors , hose clamps, electrical tape, misc nails and screws and bolts) first aid kit, rope, tarp, two army surplus woolen blankets (medical corps), TP in zip lock and sp. toothbrush, jar of Rolaids, state and national atlas, sm. container fish gear, work gloves, industrial hand wipes, Cabela's 2 sided vest, a can of WD-40.
The "get home bag": Alice pack w frame, 2 qts water,Berkey sport water filter, ss canteen cup, spoon, packet dehydrated food, 3 MREs, sportsman's mylar blanket, sm. folding saw, Cold steel Trailmaster, Otis kit, steel, poncho, pin on compass, Burton compass, sp. ammo, first aid, n95 masks(2), NBC gloves, Grundig radio, 25' of 30# picture wire for snares, sm. bar soap. bug dope


----------



## Magus

Not bad, but It'd call yours "the next day after kit."


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Magus said:


> Similar yes.I just use the ones in the local industrial supply, they service ConAgra's chicken murder plant.


Magus, ever onea them chickens died a natural causes!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've read mosta this. Fer me, I'll grab my CERT LBE an pack. I'll have most everthin I'm gonna need. If it ain't in them two pieces a equipment, I got sumtin what'll make do.

To much ta list, but this equipment be set up fer disasters.


----------



## Mase92

Great thread. Lots of good info. 

No kit contents to add, although repositioning is a great idea after reading. We do have a 10 minute drill we do in our home. This includes, getting everything we need (pets, papers, cloths and B.O.B.'s) in the car and go.


----------



## headhunter

*you're not posessed but*



Magus said:


> Not bad, but It'd call yours "the next day after kit."


I too wish it would have waited but:

2nd daughter called at 1:15 last eve from Grand Island Casino (50 + miles). Said the cops had her date for a DWI and taken the car to impound. Her purse was inside it (with phone) and they wouldn't let her retrieve it so borrowed phone from another. Could we---? Said it would take a while, but on the way. On the road by 1:36. When I crossed Hwy 60 . there was a total white out. Hit a couple more-. Not much snow but a lot of wind. From Cannon Falls the roads were covered. A couple of miles past Meisville (sp?) phone rang and #1 daughter had picked her up. #2 had called #1 too, #1 tried to reach her by calling the casino and they used the PA , but #2 was outside awaiting me. Went back to XXXX and waited for #1. Drove to County X and home . time 4:30. Walked grand daughter to bus at 7 then in for a nap. I'm still out of it.

Magus, truck was good, Alice was good, edc- I cheated a little and threw on a 9mm equipped w night sights. Saw 2 vehicles in the first 35 miles. Vision goin' home was better, roads were a might slick.

Bein' dad is good, bein' grandpa is great, bein' prepared is a necessity.


----------



## Geek999

headhunter said:


> I too wish it would have waited but:
> 
> 2nd daughter called at 1:15 last eve from Grand Island Casino (50 + miles). Said the cops had her date for a DWI and taken the car to impound. Her purse was inside it (with phone) and they wouldn't let her retrieve it so borrowed phone from another. Could we---? Said it would take a while, but on the way. On the road by 1:36. When I crossed Hwy 60 . there was a total white out. Hit a couple more-. Not much snow but a lot of wind. From Cannon Falls the roads were covered. A couple of miles past Meisville (sp?) phone rang and #1 daughter had picked her up. #2 had called #1 too, #1 tried to reach her by calling the casino and they used the PA , but #2 was outside awaiting me. Went back to XXXX and waited for #1. Drove to County X and home . time 4:30. Walked grand daughter to bus at 7 then in for a nap. I'm still out of it.
> 
> Magus, truck was good, Alice was good, edc- I cheated a little and threw on a 9mm equipped w night sights. Saw 2 vehicles in the first 35 miles. Vision goin' home was better, roads were a might slick.
> 
> Bein' dad is good, bein' grandpa is great, bein' prepared is a necessity.


Other than advising her to hang onto her purse when she exits a car all I can say is you are a great parent.


----------

